# Overnight camping in Cornwall



## Pipsandy (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi there, anyone have any recommendations for good one-night off grid locations for a large panel van camper in west/south Cornwall? Thanks


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 7, 2018)

Yes, Spent 4 Months in Cornwall Early last year, & I’m in Cornwall at the moment.
Even better than just giving you ONE place,
Consider becoming a full member & you will have access to SHED LOADS of probabilities for countless trip that you may do, & you can even take advantage of the fantastic Discounts on offer with companies & Services listed as well !.


----------



## Lawra (Jun 8, 2018)

*Hello*



Pipsandy said:


> Hi there, anyone have any recommendations for good one-night off grid locations for a large panel van camper in west/south Cornwall? Thanks


I'm alsourious is overnight places in Cornwall.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 8, 2018)

nesting where you hiding hope you not in my spot lol


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 8, 2018)

oldish hippy said:


> nesting where you hiding hope you not in my spot lol



Hey Hippy,
I’ve been looking for Donuts in lay-bys like Last time (I think it was early last year) !


----------



## vwalan (Jun 8, 2018)

there are loads of places if you just go inland from the tourist places . 
its the tourist places that are not easy to find places  to park. 
small villages just a couple miles inland and they will welcome you .


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 8, 2018)

i jusst come and see you alan


----------



## vwalan (Jun 8, 2018)

lots do. got purple bob here at moment . had pam and keith here end of last week. before them was hiace hobo. and before him was rv rick. luckily my neighbours think its great folks having a night or so here . even the local kids want to know where you have been etc . mind they really like the wood burner type campers . specially if self built and not normal campers . 
but just visit the main tourist places in the day then drive inland a little and places are easy to find . one night here one night there . etc .


----------

